# Switching to clocksource tsc - pomocy

## jereksel

Postanowiłem zainstalować gentoo na moim sprzęcie: 

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 2.4 Ghz

MoBo: AsRock 4CoreDual-VSTA

GPU: Radeon SAPPHIRE HD 3850 256MB GDDR3

Skompilowałem jądro, skonfigurowałem GRUB'a itp. Ale gdy odpalam już zainstalowanego linuxa to wiesza się na "Switching to clocksource tsc" Po minucie na ekranie pojawiają się kolorowe paski i komputer się zawiesza. Bardzo proszę o pomoc. 

Mój .config: http://wklej.org/id/635006/

Mój make.conf: http://wklej.org/id/635009/

----------

